# Smoked Venison heart



## crazymoon (Nov 18, 2021)

Another year and another heart to smoke






I trim the majority of the fat off and pick a good rub





Coated in mustard and the rub was liberally applied





Smoked with apple chips at 225-250 for 5 hours, I usually do 4 but got sidetracked





The heart came out good  and was  done a little bit more than usual as I like it to be  a little redder . All in all it  was quite tasty with crackers and sliced cheddar cheese ! Thanks for looking .CM


----------



## preston (Nov 18, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> Another year and another heart to smoke
> View attachment 516701
> 
> I trim the majority of the fat off and pick a good rub
> ...


That is a fine looking heart! I will have to try smoking one. I have always sliced and pickled my hearts.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 18, 2021)

Looks great as always! I love making hearts the way you do! 

Ryan


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 18, 2021)

Looks great   I have a couple in the freezer I didnt know what to do with.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 18, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Looks great   I have a couple in the freezer I didnt know what to do with.


Give it a go... they are really good!

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 18, 2021)

Looks incredible! Great work! Duck hunting we’d always clean the birds and throw hearts  in CI with butter and garlic. They were so amazing. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 18, 2021)

Nice! Looks good! Gotta try this!



pc farmer said:


> Looks great   I have a couple in the freezer I didnt know what to do with.


Send them my way!!! Hahaha


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 18, 2021)

My favorite part of the deer.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 18, 2021)

That with a pan of fried taters with onion, that’s excellent. Nicely done.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 18, 2021)

Blew mine up this year. Love fried heart.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 25, 2021)

Looks phenomenal CM, that is an underrated piece of meat!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 25, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks phenomenal CM, that is an underrated piece of meat!


Justin, _ I agree ,there are many ways to prepare a heart.I have done smoked ,fried,boiled and stuffed over the years._


----------



## BC Buck (Nov 26, 2021)

I like to pull my harts at 140IT. I like Oakridge steak seasoning and will try on hart when I harvest deer this season.


----------

